# Just landed in Dubai



## marinavaleng (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen,

I landed in Dubai just 3 days ago , I just want to know new people , make new friends from Dubai. 
From which nationality you are, how old you are, your sex, how tall you are, your weight bla bla bla. I do not care about all of them. 
As I said I just want to know new people even if via internet.

So if you have the same idea with me , then just send me pm. 

Thanks a lot , see you guys:spit:


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome to Dubai!
You'll meet a lot of people from different cultural background..


----------



## marinavaleng (Jul 16, 2012)

peter.abing said:


> Welcome to Dubai!
> You'll meet a lot of people from different cultural background..


Thank you very much, I know of course I am going to know lots of people from all over the world . thats why I am here. But I just wanna make it easier you know.
I just wanted to let people know that" I am in Dubai, knock knock"


----------



## a1junaid (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi there


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

zcamine said:


> Marhaba = welcome
> 
> LOL i tried to send you a PM, but i can't find out where


You need to post at least 5 times before you can send PMs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Have you decided where you are going to live yet? I have been here months and need to get out from under my rock!!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

There are some meet ups that are organized in this forum or in FB. 
There is a gathering taking place almost every Thursday for ongoing drinkers. I go there once in awhile. 

I think it is called Thursday night or similar. I cannot access FB from work so I cannot tell you the right name of the group, but use the search function within the expat forum page to find it.

And where are you staying in Dubai? (Marina, JBR, Deira, Bur Dubai etc)

and Marina sounds Portuguese/ spanish to me...please confirm.  

Have a good one



marinavaleng said:


> Hello Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> I landed in Dubai just 3 days ago , I just want to know new people , make new friends from Dubai.
> From which nationality you are, how old you are, your sex, how tall you are, your weight bla bla bla. I do not care about all of them.
> ...


----------



## KkiL (Aug 18, 2012)

hey welcome to dubai, hope you like it here
what kind of things are you into? music, sports, clubbing?
Nikk


----------



## marinavaleng (Jul 16, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> There are some meet ups that are organized in this forum or in FB.
> There is a gathering taking place almost every Thursday for ongoing drinkers. I go there once in awhile.
> 
> I think it is called Thursday night or similar. I cannot access FB from work so I cannot tell you the right name of the group, but use the search function within the expat forum page to find it.
> ...


Hey hey hey
Thank you very much for your advices 
I checked already facebook but there are millions of groups named Thursday night or so on.could you please send.the name to me when you are sure .
Again thank you very much.
By the way I am not from Portugalor Spain 
And now I'm stayingin bur Dubai where I don't like


----------



## egs (Jun 11, 2011)

marinavaleng said:


> Hello Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> I landed in Dubai just 3 days ago , I just want to know new people , make new friends from Dubai.
> From which nationality you are, how old you are, your sex, how tall you are, your weight bla bla bla. I do not care about all of them.
> ...


I will also be on the ground in Dubai in October to look for work. PM me your details if you want to meet up


----------



## marinavaleng (Jul 16, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Check this [
> Hey when I clıck on this , it says that there is no access. Whats wrong ?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

marinavaleng said:


> Hey when I clıck on this , it says that there is no access. Whats wrong ?


Yeah I noticed...
Just look for the group TND Thursday night drinks by Zaid using fb you will need to request access explaining the reasons ...just say you joined expat forum and learned about the group


----------



## cjm650 (Jun 10, 2012)

oxfordgirl said:


> Have you decided where you are going to live yet? I have been here months and need to get out from under my rock!!!


Hey I've been here just over two weeks and need to get out more!

Where do you stay? And is there any social events coming up. 

Friends required! Lol


----------

